# G scale 4 6 0



## Frank6923 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have 2 of these locomotives. 1 old style, 1 new style. The old one a 9V battery goes in the tender for sound. The new one doesn't have that feature and I can't figure out how to get the chuff. Does the new one not have analog DC sound?
Thanks Frank Deacon


----------

